

Passion for Code - you need it badly - akarambir
http://nainomics.blogspot.com/2011/11/passion-for-code.html

======
troubleshooter
I found a very interesting point in your article.

"Passion is a word that is thrown around far too often when wanting to
describe how devoted we are to something."

I googled it. Surprise:
[http://www.google.com/search?q=Passion+is+a+word+that+is+thr...](http://www.google.com/search?q=Passion+is+a+word+that+is+thrown+around+far+too+often+when+wanting+to+describe+how+devoted+we+are+to+something)

------
karambir
Pragmatic Programmer as recommended by Jeff Atwood - a must read

[http://www.codinghorror.com/blog/2004/10/a-pragmatic-
quick-r...](http://www.codinghorror.com/blog/2004/10/a-pragmatic-quick-
reference.html)

------
ennovates
i think you should also add the point of working in open source projects.
It'll give learners very concise and deep knowledge of their domain.

~~~
akarambir
Thanks for the feedback. I have added it.

~~~
troubleshooter
Aren't you and 'ennovates' the same person? Why are you talking to yourself?

I am saying this because I remember you had a blog called ennovates.com where
you used to plagiarize blogs and now you are doing the same thing in your new
website.

